# Is the new roadrally route finalized?



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I can't find any threads saying this has been finalized.

When this is done can it be a sticky?

Thanks.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *I can't find any threads saying this has been finalized.
> 
> When this is done can it be a sticky?
> 
> Thanks. *


Hey Kaz,

We decided to stick to the basic route - same as the
last 2 years.... Just for simplicity's sake.

Crossing traffic lanes with 500 cars would be
too problematic we thought (the regular route 
used all right handers until the end)..


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Bummer.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Have no fear Kaz...

There is a whole group that always goes the opposite
way - as an alternative. They are the "Reverse Road Rally Gang"...

They drive up the pass,
and over to the Santa Ynez Valley, and wait for the 
main caravan to pass by...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Have no fear Kaz...
> 
> There is a whole group that always goes the opposite
> way - as an alternative. They are the "Reverse Road Rally Gang"...
> ...


*
Oh, I get it now. I was wondering how they got there so fast last because I was near the head of the pack on 154. That's the first time I've seen that pic. Must have been great from their point of view to see that train of BMWs motor by. *


----------

